# Picked up some ho today



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

I got these off craigslist today and researching what they exactly are.
Gonna be getting pricing for listing for sale on ebay and of course here first. Hopefully i can get some info on them.
They seem pretty old, ad said "50's ish".
The loco is a B&O 4073 4-6-2 i believe 
Better pics on wed if needed.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Mantua/TYCO... http://hoseeker.org/mantuamiscellaneous.html


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

that bottom general and two cars are a collectors item.


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

wingnut163 said:


> that bottom general and two cars are a collectors item.


Gonna have to look into them, thanks


----------



## oldhobbie reborn (Jan 15, 2014)

I like the b and o


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm just impressed with your topic title!

*"Picked up some ho today"*

My apologies.

- Dad


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice B&O there!
Yeah it's tyco, might need motor cleaned out, does it run?


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

trains galore said:


> Nice B&O there!
> Yeah it's tyco, might need motor cleaned out, does it run?


I layed out 3 of the track sections i got with them and it powered up and ran.

The tracks are just as old. Straights curves and turnouts.


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Awesome
Maybe you got one of the 'good' motors...
The ones in mine have never worked very well, but they are the pancake type motors in the diesels, so maybe yours is something else.
By the way what is that little green engine at the bottom, I don't recognize it...
Nice find


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

The smaller one is called the general.
I dont wanna open up the B&O one to see the motor since i am just gonna do some more test runs then sell it.

The smaller one i gotta open cause its not doing anything, and the engine side driveshaft thingy is missing.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I believe 2 3/16" nuts...one on either end of a bolt about 1"-1 1/4" long, held with a drop of Loc-tite should do you...a clean and lube will take care of the rest....


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

shaygetz said:


> I believe 2 3/16" nuts...one on either end of a bolt about 1"-1 1/4" long, held with a drop of Loc-tite should do you...a clean and lube will take care of the rest....


Thanks, i will try that


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

As shay was trying to point out, these are mostly Mantua items. After TYCO split from Mantua their quality was much poorer. The boxcars, hopper and reefer appear to have body mounted couplers. They are probably Varney or Life Like, who bought the Varney dyes. If so they will likely be marked on he bottom. 
These a very common items. Check on e-bay and you will see a number of them. These appear to be in very good condition.
The motor in the 4-6-2 is a Pittman like motor. These were the state of the art at the time. Properly maintained, hey are very good pullers. Up dated versions are available today. Model Power purchased the Mantua line when the went under. This is a better puller. However it takes some doing to make it DCC.
Larry


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeah some of the tyco motors are awful. I had to glue a gear to the driveshaft once in my old tyco gp 20 it kept falling off
But some of the old ones like yours look pretty good!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

"Picked up some ho today"

That has a TOTALLY different meaning in Detroit


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

When I saw the thread title the other day my thought was what forum am I on, how'd I get here? Looks like I wasn't the only one!


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Well its getting attention


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I like double entendre......it makes me laugh.

I know some British guys who smoke who are always talking about sucking on a *** while they were in the bar. 

Makes me laugh every single time. (FYI....If you didn't know - a *** is a cigarette in Britain, just to be clear.)


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

going to post more pics in sale section if anyone is interested


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

wingnut163 said:


> that bottom general and two cars are a collectors item.


2nd from the top on the LHS also looks to be from the same set.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

My wife would kill me if I picked up some ho.........


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't understand the jokes about the title seems fine to me
Anyway that little green loco on the bottom looks good, I think it would be worth re motoring either get an original motor or shove somehting else in (I've heard about people using cd drive tray motors have a look here http://www.goingincirclez.com/TycoTrains/Guide/PowerTorqueRepair
Modified motors seems to be a bit of a thing because it is very hard to find original motor parts in good condition. I have looked everywhere for some new brushes for mine but only found one set on ebay.
Might be worth a go


----------



## blues90 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ml-toys said:


> I got these off craigslist today and researching what they exactly are.
> Gonna be getting pricing for listing for sale on ebay and of course here first. Hopefully i can get some info on them.
> They seem pretty old, ad said "50's ish".
> The loco is a B&O 4073 4-6-2 i believe
> Better pics on wed if needed.


 The bottom one is indeed the general . The three passenger cars with the red roofs belong with it as a set . If you look at the drivers on the general and can see though all the spokes except the counted weight area and it has a drive shalf between the loco and tender then it is a mantua and has the motor in the tender. I had one exactly like it with the cars new in the late 50's early 60's . mine ran fine I just had to replace that rubber shaft with metal ends with northwest short line u-joints . You could place any motor in the tender and fit a u-joint to the engines shaft. Usually all that goes wrong with the motors are the brushes or comutator get dirty . 

They are collectors items these days .


----------

